# Good expat stories



## Dave Bull

Have you got an interesting story about moving to Spain or living here?
We're looking for successful expats who have made the move and love the life for a series of articles. 
Let me know and I'll happily call to discuss x


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jungle drums magazine said:


> Have you got an interesting story about moving to Spain or living here?
> We're looking for successful expats who have made the move and love the life for a series of articles.
> Let me know and I'll happily call to discuss x


Paid or unpaid?

UK only or USA too?


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Paid or unpaid?
> 
> UK only or USA too?


paid would be good:clap2:


----------



## Dave Bull

*articles*



xabiachica said:


> paid would be good:clap2:


i wish i could but unfortunately we can't afford too... Coffee in Alicante?


----------



## xabiaxica

jungle drums magazine said:


> i wish i could but unfortunately we can't afford too... Coffee in Alicante?


my story's boring anyway.....


----------



## Dave Bull

xabiachica said:


> my story's boring anyway.....


bet its not!


----------



## xabiaxica

Dave Bull said:


> bet its not!


maybe not to you I suppose...........

come and have a look around the main spain forum & you'll find lots of people to chat with & lots of useful info


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> my story's boring anyway.....


So's mine, but it does have an interesting north Spain/ Madrid angle. Not worth going for coffee in Alicante on my part though.


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> So's mine, but it does have an interesting north Spain/ Madrid angle. Not worth going for coffee in Alicante on my part though.


maybe he'd go to Madrid?

Alicante's too far to go for coffee for me too - especially since I have the choice of countless places selling great coffee within walking distance


----------



## DunWorkin

Dave Bull said:


> Have you got an interesting story about moving to Spain or living here?
> We're looking for successful expats who have made the move and love the life for a series of articles.
> Let me know and I'll happily call to discuss x


Why do you only want the stories of 'successful' expats? Isn't that a little one sided?


----------

